# No curl Stocking Sitch (Stockinette) edge



## seacat (Oct 30, 2012)

Look at this! No curl stocking stitch (stockinette) edge!

http://knitknitfrog.blogspot.ca/2008/01/non-roll-stocking-stitch-edge.html


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

seacat said:


> Look at this! No curl stocking stitch (stockinette) edge!
> 
> http://knitknitfrog.blogspot.ca/2008/01/non-roll-stocking-stitch-edge.html


Umm ... Twined knitting can *look like* stockinette, but it decidedly is _not_ stockinette. As a non-roll treatment, it's not a bad idea ... as long as you're willing to deal with twisting yarn at every stitch. I actually did some decades before I knew its proper name. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/1-stitch-intarsia-scarf . It rolled _despite_ being entirely twined knitting!


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

What ever it is called it is still nice and I'm all for no rolling. will try it Thanks will try your hint of half hitch also.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks. For me it would be worth the effort. I don't like the usual no roll edgings.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I like the way that looks! Thanks for posting.

There are several edge treatments you can use to maintain the look of stockinette without rolling. Sometimes I just don't want a border to detract from the look of stockinette.

Here are use two that I have used with 109% success on multiple projects....I have found several techniques to prevent stockinette from curling AND still maintaining the look of stockinette. (I am not a fan of adding borders on some projects where they may not look as they belong OR for sections of stockinette within one project.)

Here are two that work GREAT. I have used them both on multiple projects with 100% success!

Two row, two stitch technique prevents edged from rolling
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-184703-1.html

On RS (KNIT side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in back
On WS (PURL side), slip 2 stitches purlwise with yarn held in front

Four row edge treatment maintains stockinette pattern and eliminates curling edges
http://wildharedaily.wordpress.com/2008/08/29/82908-melissa-the-scarf-stockinette-edge-tr...

Row 1: knit one stitch, slip next stitch to right needle without knitting, knit one stitch. Knit rest of row to last three stitches, repeat k sl k.

Row 2: purl

Row 3: slip one stitch, knit one, slip one. Knit to last three stitches, repeat

Row 4: purl


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow- ladies-- thank you for all of this information! Very useful!


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

There are many forms of selvedge treatment (remember you creating a fabric and ask a weaver what it is like to ignore the selvedge edges or the cut width wise across warp will do).

You can like Amy says create simple twists to the knit stitches which is still a form of selvedge so the v strands continue (they are more squat) or use slip and other forms of twists (as that is all they are) to make edgings. Even the way you cast on and work your first stitches makes a selvedge edge.

The one shown on the link is the now Chinese Waitress Bind On method many are excited about, but I cord and others are similar--its all in what you like and what works best for you.

There is a key in this comment that will unlock true non-rolling edges (they occur in Tunisian even more) that I will let you figure out since if I told you I would have to murder you and I am out of sharp pins having gotten rid of all my lace tips (another issue serious crafts people of the art should consider more). I will give you one large and important clue--it is all in how you create your loop and the tool used since the curl comes from the way the strands of the yarn are then held into making a fabric. You already know your yarn has not control of its direction so how do you expect it to do the same with the smoothest of all loop stitched fabric surfaces there is (besides the satin floats on loom knitting where it too curls like a tube instantly).

Continuez de tricoter and practice in making fabric instead of creating loops.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

disgo said:


> There are many forms of selvedge treatment (remember you creating a fabric and ask a weaver what it is like to ignore the selvedge edges or the cut width wise across warp will do).
> 
> You can like Amy says create simple twists to the knit stitches which is still a form of selvedge so the v strands continue (they are more squat) or use slip and other forms of twists (as that is all they are) to make edgings. Even the way you cast on and work your first stitches makes a selvedge edge.
> 
> ...


Love your post and sense of humor. Thanks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I've added some more links from this topic to my My Page about selvedge treatments. Here's my collection of such links:

Suggested reading material:

http://techknitting.blogspot.ca/2007/02/chain-selvedge-aka-slipped-selvedge.html

http://techknitting.blogspot.ca/2010/12/curling-scarf-rescue-mission-part-one.html

http://www.tricksyknitter.com/pages/posts/knitting-a-selvedge-or-edge-stitch-197.php

http://fainasknittingmode.blogspot.ca/2009/02/knitting-tips-salvage-stitch.html

http://tessknits.com/1973/on-the-edge

http://wildharedaily.wordpress.com/2008/08/29/82908-melissa-the-scarf-stockinette-edge-treatments/

http://knitknitfrog.blogspot.ca/2008/01/non-roll-stocking-stitch-edge.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-266013-1.html#5527896

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-184703-1.html#3612916


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

pzoe said:


> Love your post and sense of humor. Thanks.


Me too!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

disgo said:


> There are many forms of selvedge treatment (remember you creating a fabric and ask a weaver what it is like to ignore the selvedge edges or the cut width wise across warp will do).
> 
> You can like Amy says create simple twists to the knit stitches which is still a form of selvedge so the v strands continue (they are more squat) or use slip and other forms of twists (as that is all they are) to make edgings. Even the way you cast on and work your first stitches makes a selvedge edge.
> 
> ...


Always a great posting...thanks..also for your humor!
:thumbup:


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Has this topic taken the forbidden side track or what? :twisted: :roll: :wink: Now to find that Admin tab.

In full disclosure I posted J-J's links to my own personal server and unlike the former SOS will not be releasing them anytime soon or forever for all that matters :-o :shock: :lol: 

I still do not see any guesses yet................ :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I like the way that looks! Thanks for posting.
> 
> There are several edge treatments you can use to maintain the look of stockinette without rolling. Sometimes I just don't want a border to detract from the look of stockinette.
> 
> ...


I think I like these better than the twined knitting method shown. Just easier for me.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Amy and Jessica-Jean thank you very much for your useful hints... happy knitting.


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for all!


----------



## callmechicken (Oct 21, 2011)

how would you cast on with the twined method? just double the yarn?


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for this information!! All very interesting and helpful!


----------

